# what kind of shoes for jetties?



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

Im looking for some shoes to walk on the slick rocks on the jetties. What kind of shoes do you guys wear? Do they have shoes that have metal spikes on the bottom?


----------



## Jfish1972 (Jan 16, 2006)

Lol...I dont think spikes are going to help much on the granite....IVe tried just about all of them...with not much luck...You just have to stay away from stepping on the wet rocks...or any rocks with vegetation on them. What ive found the most comfortable (but dont recommend), is fishing barefooted. After wearing shoes and busting my [email protected]% several times,,,,Ive found that fishing barefooted on the rocks gives me the best "sure footed" feel. Just use caution and some common sense....and you should be ok.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

crocs...


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Back in the day , old golf shoes with the metal spikes were indeed the "go to" footwear for savvy rock groin fisherman in Galveston. We'd walk out in tennis shoes and then put our spikes on. You could walk around on granite and algea like a cat burglar.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

There are no shoes known to mankind that will help you walk on the Jetties


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

you guys know locally where i can buy old golf shoes with the metal spikes at?


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

look out for waves as i have been pushed over before ..


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Thrift stores are a good place. But it is hard to find metal spikes nowadays because all the golf course are making golfers switch to green friendly rubber cleats. But if you can find a pair with metal spikes, they work real well. Speaking from experience.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

track shoes with the spikes might work


----------



## subseacarnage (Feb 10, 2007)

Seems like my golf shoes had metal spikes before I had to change them to plasctic.
So chances are if you can find some metal spikes they should work w/ any golf shoe.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Go to K-Mart, Academy, Target, Walmart for some cheap football or track shoes and cut them down to the length you want.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Many people also used old baseball "steel" cleats for the rocks. They actually were more effective if they worn down to just nubs.


----------



## MissionBay (Jun 29, 2007)

I think even the new soft spike golf shoes would be better than anything else if you cant find the metal spikes. Subsea is right some of the soft spike shoes will still take the metal spikes. But if its slick granite your going to bust your a**.


----------



## bullfishin (Apr 26, 2007)

Saw Oz and Curmit at Port Aransas jetties wearing spikes, Oz had strap-ons that were big and bulky. They were efective none the less. Curmit had on standard golf shoes with metal spikes, they seemed far superior to me. As far as traction you can walk on any rock no matter how slimy. They were like mountain goats with those on. I won't go back without some. Even standing waist deep they had no problems.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

bb,

I have fished the jetties for over 20 years and metal spiked golf shoes are the best I've found. Go on e-bay and enter metal golf spikes. I bought a box of 100 for about $7.00. They came from Europe and cost another $10.00 shipping, I treat them like gold....


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks everyone for the help


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Golf shoes or these*

http://www.fishermansheadquarters.com/c_boots.htm


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

Just use some type of mountain climbing or hiking boots. There are some sandals w/ some aggresive bottoms that work well. Don't use golf shoes, running shoes or tennis shoes, because you'll wind up slipping and hurting yourself.


----------



## Ktm210 (Jun 5, 2021)

No I wear crocs all the time at the port a jetty and the jetties at white cap beach and I slip all the time and fall they work most of the time but if you hit Algae on the rocks not so good


----------



## reelhook (Jan 27, 2006)

Try this... works for me.
*Weinbrenner Ultimate Wading Shoe*


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Old Golf Shoes with metal cleats work the best, never fell or slipped


----------



## MP Rock (May 25, 2010)

Check out felt sole wading boots. That's what the Yanks wear on the slick rocks of the rivers.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

bb0i2 said:


> Im looking for some shoes to walk on the slick rocks on the jetties. What kind of shoes do you guys wear? Do they have shoes that have metal spikes on the bottom?


Look up Thresher Fishing on YouTube, He has 250,000 followers and fishes the Corpus area. He uses a type of spike shoe specific for jetty fishing. His videos are always very entertaining and useful.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

If you have an old pair of work boots, or thicker soled wading boots get these and screw them into the soles. I suggest 10-12 per foot. There are multiple options for the style that Thresher uses. Korker Ice Walkers look to be really good.


Kold Kutter Track/Tire Traction Screws








Amazon.com: Kold Kutter Track/Tire Traction Screws 3/8" #8 250/Pk Kk038-8-250 : Automotive


Buy Kold Kutter Track/Tire Traction Screws 3/8" #8 250/Pk Kk038-8-250: Wheels & Tires - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





There are multiple options for the style that Thresher uses. Korker Ice Walkers look to be really good.


----------



## El General (Jun 18, 2007)

You can get metal studs for wading boots made for fly fisherman.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

When I regularly walked the rocks, I used a cheap but new pair of sneakers. They had good tread and I didn't care that they got dirty. I would use the same pair wading the surf. The trick for me was to never step on parts of rocks with algae on it. That meant not getting too close to the water, which meant I needed a long handle landing net. Never had a slip or a fall


----------



## Doc Bill (Jul 7, 2016)

Do a google search for calks. They put them on the bottom of lumber man boots in the NW. They look like golf spikes to me.


----------



## Doc Bill (Jul 7, 2016)

One more idea that I have used a few times is to take a pair old smooth soled leather work boots and screw some sheet metal screws to the bottoms. Choose some that are short enough to not go thru to the inside. I made a pair when I lived up east to stay upright on icy walks while shoveling snow.


----------

